# Windows 7 vs Windows 8



## Loeckchen1986 (7. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute

Ich spiele seit einer weile mit dem Gedanke ob ich von Win 7 auf Win 8 umzusteigen. Weil mir diese Metro Oberfläche sehr gefällt. 
Ich benutze meinen PC vorallem zum Zocken.
Habt Ihr schon Erfahrung mit Win 8 und würde sich er umstieg lohnen oder sollte man noch abwarten.?


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2013)

_Huhu,

benutzte fast seid Relase Windows 8 und kann nichts negatives feststellen - PC startet(e) sogar schneller als mit Windows 7 - also war schneller einsatzbereit.

Ansonsten ist die Oberfläche ja nur nebenbei..den normalen Desktop nutzt man sowieso am meissten.

Ich kanns also nur empfehlen - ob du umsteigen willst/magst/muss ist dir überlassen :-)_


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2013)

Es gibt schon länger das Metro-Design auch für Windows 7 ... z.B. -> Metro 7 (englisch).
Inwieweit es dem Win8 Design gleicht, mag ich nicht sagen, da ich es noch nicht benutzt habe.
Auch, ob es eine deutsche Version davon gibt bzw. in der obigen Version enthalten ist, weiß ich nicht.

*edit:*
Allerdings sind die Kommentare dazu recht informativ und evtl. auch abschreckend.
Das steht z.B., daß daß Metro 7 letztes Mal im Januar 2012 upgedated wurde. oo

greetz


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Mai 2013)

wenn es dich geld kostet, lohnt beim einem gaming pc der umstieg noch nicht.


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2013)

Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Prinzipiell ist Windows 8 nicht soviel anders. Das Startmenü vermisse ich z.B. nicht. Desktop und Kacheln reichen mir.
Gelegentlich gibt es Software die nicht mit Win8 mag, z.B. GTA IV.
Auf der anderen Seite würde mir aber auch grade kein toller Pluspunkt einfallen für Windows 8.
Ev. das "Refreshen" von Windows - das habe ich bisher aber nicht getestet.

Größter Minuspunkt bei mir ist, dass Win8 es teils nicht mehr schafft aus dem Ruhezustand aufzuwachen was bei Win7 kein Problem war. Aber ich denke das ist kein allgemeines Problem.


----------



## myadictivo (8. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _benutzte fast seid Relase Windows 8 und kann nichts negatives feststellen - PC startet(e) sogar schneller als mit Windows 7 - also war schneller einsatzbereit.
> _


komischweise habe ich seit dem wechsel auf mein h77 pro4 board unter win7 so kurze ladezeiten, dass ich zeitweise sogar däumchendrehend warten darf, bis die netzwerkkarte sich beim router angemeldet hat und das sonstige system schon komplett einsatzbereit ist.
das ganze system ist in wenigen sekunden gebrauchsfertig hochgefahren  ein ganz neues erlebniss.
hängt wohl am uefi bios ?! mit dem alten board wars trotz SSD schon merklich langsamer

ich persönlich mag win8 nicht. freundin hats auf dem laptop vorinstalliert und ich steh auf kriegsfuß damit..werde wohl also win7 treu bleiben, selbst wenn win8 irgendwann mal deutliche performancevorteile bringen sollte. aber bis dahin gibts dann wahrscheinlich schon wieder eine neue version


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2013)

Einen Grund, von W7 zu W8 zu gehen, seh ich auch nicht.

Bei (m)einem neuen Rechner hab ich aber gleich W8 installiert. Ich komm damit klar und vermisse nichts.

Im "Startmenü" arbeite ich genauso wie unter W7 auf Arbeit (Windows-Taste -> Anfangen zu tippen -> Programm starten)

Ich finde im "Modern UI" es sogar praktisch gleich noch das Wetter & Co. zu sehen


----------



## Loeckchen1986 (8. Mai 2013)

Oder sollte man auf Win Blue warten was ja woll irgend wann dieses Jahr noch erscheinen soll.
Da soll ja auch noch so einiges verändert werden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2013)

Bei Windows "Blue" soll der Start-Button wieder kommen.


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2013)

Wobei gerade das Startmenü für mich in die Kathegorie "Nicht sinnvoll, aber die Gewohnheitstiere wollen es" fällt.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Mai 2013)

Würde auf jeden Fall keinen Cent für diesen Umstieg ausgeben. Selbst wenn Windows 8 nur 30€ kostet kannst du dir für das Geld lieber ein Spiel kaufen und bei Win7 bleiben.


----------



## Saji (8. Mai 2013)

Loeckchen1986 schrieb:


> Oder sollte man auf Win Blue warten was ja woll irgend wann dieses Jahr noch erscheinen soll.
> Da soll ja auch noch so einiges verändert werden.



Win Blue ist auch nur ein Win8. Microsoft will von den großen Releases weg und hin zu kleinen. Ähnlich wie bei Androids Ice Cream Sandwich, Jelly Bean und Key Lime Pie. Es sollen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, größere Updates sein die Win8 zum Teil minimal, zum Teil deutlich spürbar verändern. Ich werde mir einen Umstieg auf Win8 erst einmal ersparen und schauen wohin sich das OS noch so entwickelt.


----------



## Dominau (10. Mai 2013)

Windows Blue ist kein komplett neues OS. Es wird eher ein Update für jedes Windows System. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden.

Ich ziehe Windows8 defenitiv Windows7 vor. Es gibt finde ich keinen Nachteil, und wenn man sich nach 2 Tagen an die 
neue Benutzeroberfläche gewöhnt hat ist es auch echt kein Problem mehr.
Das Microsoft mit WindowsBlue den Startbutton zurück bringen will finde ich nicht sonderlich gut. 
Man muss sich echt nur dran gewöhnen, und das geht fix normalerweiße.


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2013)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich ziehe Windows8 defenitiv Windows7 vor. Es gibt finde ich keinen Nachteil, und wenn man sich nach 2 Tagen an die
> neue Benutzeroberfläche gewöhnt hat ist es auch echt kein Problem mehr.
> Das Microsoft mit WindowsBlue den Startbutton zurück bringen will finde ich nicht sonderlich gut.
> Man muss sich echt nur dran gewöhnen, und das geht fix normalerweiße.



Die Frage ist nicht ob Win8 Nachteile hat, sondern ob es einen Grund gäbe von Win7 auf Win8 umzusteigen. Wer die 90er Jahre AOL Kacheloptik mag liebt ist da vielleicht mit Win8 besser dran. Wer den klassischen Desktop bevorzugt und Apps lieber bei Android und iOS lässt fährt mit Win7 besser. Vorausgesetzt man nutzt bereits Win7. Wer weder noch hat kann aber getrost direkt zu Win8 greifen. Wie gesagt, hat ja so keine Nachteile, außer ein paar Inkompatibilitäten und Kinderkrankheiten, die sich mit der Zeit auf wegpachten lassen. Bis dahin bleibt wohl das Gros der Nutzer bei Win7.


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2013)

Auch Win8 hat den klassischen Desktop


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auch Win8 hat den klassischen Desktop



Weiß ich doch! Aber die AOL Oberfläche ist doch DAS Argument für Win8, oder nicht?


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2013)

Nö, aber Du hattest ja auch gar nicht vor objektiv zu sein


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nö, aber Du hattest ja auch gar nicht vor objektiv zu sein



Ich wurde durchschaut.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2013)

Hab Windows 8 nach zwei Wochen wieder runter von der Platte. In meinen Augen ist es einfach nur schlecht designed. Du wechselst ständig zwischen zwei Welten, nämliich Kacheln und Desktop, welche vom Design her nicht unterschiedlicher sein könnten. Starte ich den Browser über Kacheln und wechsel zum Desktop, so hat der Browser eine andere Instanz. Absoluter Blödsinn in meinen Augen. Das ich bei Programmen zwischen App für Modern-UI und Desktop-Version wählen muss, halte ich auch für schlecht. Das sollte ein und das selbe Programm sein und sich auf den Kacheln als eine Art Widget darstellen. Wechsel ich aber zum Desktop, dann will ich bitte im gleichen Programm sein und bitte auch in der gleichen Instanz. Das muss ein Fluss sein und kein Paralleluniversum. Visuel find ich die Oberfläche teilweise ne Katastrophe. Oft erschließt sich optisch garnicht, was nun klickbar ist und was nicht. Auch bei den Tiles finde ich, dass man zu oft die wirklich interessanten Infos suchen muss, weil sie sich in meinen Augen zu sehr gleichen. Fensterverwaltung? Fehlanzeige! Ich kann nicht mal mehr in der Größe variieren. Im Prinzip trieb es mich eigentlich immer sofort zum Desktop, der dank fehlendem Startmenu in meinen Augen aber auch vergewaltigt wurde und erstmal einen Stoß vor den Kopf gleichkommt.

Modern-UI ist für Touchscreen ausgelegt und hat auf Mobile-Devices seine Berechtigung, für Desktop ist es in meinen Augen völiiger Schrott. Das wirkt nicht wie aus einem Guß, sondern wie zwei verschiedene Welten, von denen eine bei den Apps teilweise starken Einschränkungen unterliegt und ein flüssiges Wechseln nicht gegeben ist. Mich wundert es nicht, dass Windows 8 nicht sonderlich gut geht. Vista lässt grüßen.

Schnell ist es. Aber wenn es um Usability geht, dann ist es einfach nicht zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## Gozzinela (11. Mai 2013)

Habe auch Win8 und würde nie mehr zu Win7 wechseln!

Warum?

- schneller Start

- extrem gute Funktionen im Taskmanager 

- kein einziger Bluescreen

- deutlich Performance Steigerung bei Games

- Deamon Tools wird nicht mehr benötigt da Win8 selbständig ISOs abspielen kann über ein Virtuelles Laufwerk

- Explorer wurde sehr verbessert, es stehen einem sehr viele Optionen zur Verfügung, ähnlicher Aufbau wie in Office 2010 

- für mich sehr nützliche Apps, Radio, Nachrichten, Wetter, Musik, Mails ect....

würde noch mehr werden wo Win8 besser macht aber das kann man sich alles erGoogeln ^^

Die Probleme wo hier beschrieben wurden das Win8 nicht aus dem Ruhemodus starten will treten bei mir nicht auf.

Klar es ist anders als Win7 und man muss sich gewöhnen aber bei mir war das nach ein paar Tagen erledigt, habe mir sogar mal Classic Shell geladen weil ich den Startbutton wolle, so habe ich gemeint, jedoch war das Programm nach 30 min deinstalliert! Da ich ihn nicht benötige, alles was ich brauche habe ich wenn ich in die Linke Ecke des Bildschirms fahre und die Rechte Maustaste drücke der Rest uninteressant.

Alles in alles für mich ein Top OS wenn man es lässt!


----------



## Tikume (11. Mai 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Im Prinzip trieb es mich eigentlich immer sofort zum Desktop, der dank fehlendem Startmenu in meinen Augen aber auch vergewaltigt wurde und erstmal einen Stoß vor den Kopf gleichkommt.



Mach es Dir nicht so schwer. Bei den normalen Programmen landest Du eh auf dem Desktop. Man kann die Kacheln also problemlos als ne Art Startmenu nutzen.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mach es Dir nicht so schwer. Bei den normalen Programmen landest Du eh auf dem Desktop. Man kann die Kacheln also problemlos als ne Art Startmenu nutzen.



Genau das ist aber in meinen Augen nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache. Es sollte keine zwei Versionen geben. Es sollte wie gesagt ein und das selbe Programm sein, dass mir lediglich in zwei verschiedenen Ansichten präsentiert wird.
Die kurze und übersichtliche Version, für den schnellen Zugriff auf das Nötigste, welche mir aber jederzeit die Möglichkeit gibt, auf eine erweiterte Version zu switchen, ohne das zwischen Kacheln und klassischen Desktop ein dermaßen derber Design-Bruch stattfindet. Es sollte konsistent sein, was es bei aller Liebe aber nicht ist. Nein danke, da bleib ich lieber bei meinen Startmenü und dem klassischen Desktop. Es würde mich stark wundern, wenn sich das so durchsetzen würde. Ich warte lieber mal auf Windows 9 und schau, ob sie es da dann besser machen.


----------

